# USCA Dues Increase



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Word on the street is that USCA is planning to raise dues to $100. Is this true? What is the reason for the increase?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I belong to the http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/GrassrootsUSA and there is discussion of the dues going up 67%, maybe join that and get in on the discussion~or just lurk like I do!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

...they need money, I would assume?

_"While expenses have been cut in many areas, the only way to balance this budget and keep services that we are all used to is by increasing our dues."_

USA - Member News


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Samba said:


> ...they need money, I would assume?
> 
> _"While expenses have been cut in many areas, the only way to balance this budget and keep services that we are all used to is by increasing our dues."_
> 
> USA - Member News



This would be my guess. With the all the nonsense with WDA I imagine membership has gone down. I would think that to maintain the budget with less members they are consequently going to have to charge members more.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They also want to build the dream USA home, takes more than raising dues for that.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> I belong to the GrassrootsUSA : Grassroots USA and there is discussion of the dues going up 67%, maybe join that and get in on the discussion~or just lurk like I do!


Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup, dues are going up.

I have mixed feelings on it. Dues haven't been increased in eons, whereas inflation has hit everything else, so in a sense it is past time for a dues increase.

But at the same time I find the timing disturbing. The JA has caused membership loss, then there is the whole "field of dreams" thing which part of me still thinks is more than anything a ploy to distract members from the JA fiasco (and even if it's not is this economy really the time to be thinking about it??), and overall a lot of discontent amongst many members in the organization as a whole. When morale is low and people everywhere are already financially strapped due to the economy, it's a poor time to ask people to pay more to belong to the organization. Especially with what constitutes a pretty significant increase.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Samba said:


> ...they need money, I would assume?
> 
> _"While expenses have been cut in many areas, the only way to balance this budget and keep services that we are all used to is by increasing our dues."_
> 
> USA - Member News


They balanced their budget last year and they increased fees on everything last year. And the services mentioned above are paid for by fees for those services. Why would they *need* more money?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

_"the downturn in the economy, the loss of corporate sponsorship, and a decrease in income in other areas, including membership, we are faced with a budget that in order to balance will require either a dramatic decrease in expenses and services or an increase in income." _

_We are faced with antiquated equipment and software at the USA Office and a website in desperate need of replacement._

_it is long overdue. USCA has not increased our dues in the last 14 years, since 1996. Inflation alone has reduced the buying power of the US dollar from 1996 to 2010 by almost 40%. The average item that cost you $60.00 in 1996 now costs you $83.50. Essentially, the cost of running the organization has increased by 40% over the last 14 years, while our revenue has remained flat. We have been able to accomplish this by “doing more with less.”_

USA - Member News


Maybe they could get with Purina who has lots of acreage at Purina Farms. They just built the premier dog showing event center in the US, opening in Sept. There is room for tracking, there is a heated and cooled dock diving arena, there is a sheep facility and herding set up in place. If they could promise utilization, then perhaps a premier field could be set up. No need to own a home field then.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you mean USA dues?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, who knows. The vice president says USCA dues and other places reference USA dues.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh no! Not the USA vs the USCA arguement!

This one can be brutal! 

(Sorry guys, I couldn't resist. Not on this board but I have really seen some statements on the whole thing on other lists that just seemed plain silly to me)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its probably a blessing that I have no clue about what you are talking about and save 60$ a year...find other things to spend it on no problem


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Betty I thought we were going the USA v USCA debate as well!
I like UScA (that way non USA people know I am not talking about the U.S.A.)


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Betty101 said:


> Oh no! Not the USA vs the USCA arguement!
> 
> This one can be brutal!


And always incredibly stupid! :crazy:


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Fast said:


> And always incredibly stupid! :crazy:


Ain't that the truth! My jaw dropped the first time and I had to re-read it several times, I was sure I was mis reading the point of contention the first half dozen times. 

ROFL


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Funny. If you read the site page I posted, you will find it referred to by both names....even by office holders. Gave me a little grin.

Now, Holland can know the fun around all that name game. If not joining, the savings will probably be around 100.00 though. 

One can see both sides of the increase issue for an organization.


----------

